# APSC



## vet44 (16 Jul 2019)

Has anyone received this benefit yet?  Has anyone submitted and application and how long do you have to wait?


----------



## Kokanee (17 Jul 2019)

Submitted on 01 APR 19, still @ Stage 1


----------



## Kokanee (23 Aug 2019)

Here's a reply I received from VA in regards to why it's taking so long:

_"The Additional Pain and Suffering Compensation is a program that
replaced our previous program called the Career Impact Allowance.
At this time we are still processing claims for the Career Impact
Allowance from February 2019, prior to the Additional Pain and
Suffering Compensation being instituted. Once the Career Impact
Allowance applications from February and March 2019 have finished
processing our staff will continue work on Additional Pain and
Suffering Compensation applications from April 2019."_
"


----------



## upandatom (17 Oct 2019)

Kokanee said:
			
		

> Submitted on 01 APR 19, still @ Stage 1



Apparently it is on a different system, and not connected to MyVac, so you may never see it leave stage one and just receive a letter one day.....
 :facepalm:


----------

